# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash posted an article about him thinking about running

## Jeremy

The post: http://www.facebook.com/justinamash/...52730411553660


The article: http://www.detroitnews.com/article/2...#ixzz2NGLqSGnW

----------


## supermario21

What's interesting is that he posts it under his campaign account...I think he's going to run.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I retweeted it...

http://twitter.com/justinamash/statu...99472971554817




> http://twitter.com/justinamash/statu...99472971554817



From the article:



> Levin held the seat for more than three decades and Republicans' most recent success in the U.S. Senate came from Spencer Abraham who served one term before losing re-election to Democrat Debbie Stabenow in 2000.
> 
> From The Detroit News: http://www.detroitnews.com/article/2...CS02/303110418


I would point out that Spencer Abraham was one of the worst corporatist, globalist whores in the Senate. That is why he was only there one term. People from all over the country donated to get rid of him. We can blame Spencer for the election of Debbie Stabenow.

----------


## Michigan11

> What's interesting is that he posts it under his campaign account...I think he's going to run.


Looks like it! Senator Amash from Michigan, could also really go a long way to helping Rand in 2016 and there could be a successor for Amash's seat we don't know of yet

----------


## supermario21

Spencer Abraham also was very popular with the Arab-American community, which could help him Amash out in 2014.

----------


## PaleoPaul

Amash could be the first GOPer since Bush to get majority Arab support!

----------


## Brett85

Does anyone think Governor Snyder's low approval rating would hurt Amash in a general election?  Snyder and other Republicans in Michigan aren't very popular right now.  It seems like kind of a bad time for Justin to run for a Senate seat when the Republican Governor is so unpopular.

----------


## PaleoPaul

> I would point out that Spencer Abraham was one of the worst corporatist, globalist whores in the Senate. That is why he was only there one term. People from all over the country donated to get rid of him. We can blame Spencer for the election of Debbie Stabenow.


For real?!

He must have been pretty horrible for people outside Michigan to have known about him and worked to get rid of him, in *2000*, before advanced social media and all that.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> For real?!
> 
> He must have been pretty horrible for people outside Michigan to have known about him and worked to get rid of him, in *2000*, before advanced social media and all that.


Yep, political activism existed way back in the olden days.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> For real?!
> 
> He must have been pretty horrible for people outside Michigan to have known about him and worked to get rid of him, in *2000*, before advanced social media and all that.


And then Bush appointed him Secretary of Energy, so he could sit in as a shill while Cheney made backroom deals with energy companies, and tried to cover up the Enron debacle. Corporatist shill.

----------


## supermario21

If you think about it, Bush appointed guys to cabinet posts that lost Senate races that year lol. Spencer Abraham to Energy, John Ashcroft who lost to the dead man Mel Carnahan in Missouri as AG, etc.

----------


## supermario21

> Does anyone think Governor Snyder's low approval rating would hurt Amash in a general election?  Snyder and other Republicans in Michigan aren't very popular right now.  It seems like kind of a bad time for Justin to run for a Senate seat when the Republican Governor is so unpopular.


I think this is where Amash's independence helps him. He really doesn't have much MIGOP blood on his fingers.

----------


## TaftFan

Justin really needs to run a campaign on transparench and civil liberties. It will make him very likeable with that big smile of his.

----------


## PaleoPaul

> Yep, political activism existed way back in the olden days.


Well, I was 11 in 2000, so I wasn't exactly up to beat on politics. :P

----------


## Brett85

> I think this is where Amash's independence helps him. He really doesn't have much MIGOP blood on his fingers.


But does he support the Right to Work law that Governor Snyder signed?  That's the main reason why Snyder's poll numbers have dropped dramatically in Michigan.

----------


## Michigan11

> I think this is where Amash's independence helps him. He really doesn't have much MIGOP blood on his fingers.


Yes indeed, this is where Amash stands as an almost independent in the state, yet republicans would love him and come out in droves like needed, while the independents would as well, since he can't be pegged as one of "those" GOP guys, and the dems that could hear him talk civil liberties. It's something that would bring Amash out front from no where, like Rand did in his filibuster.

----------


## supermario21

Yeah but I think Snyder has also pushed some voter ID and abortion restrictions which even someone pro-life like myself might think is a little extreme.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Well, I was 11 in 2000, so I wasn't exactly up to beat on politics. :P


You're making some of us feel old! (And you're the one with "paleo" in your username).

From a computer perspective, we had e-mail, USENET, and then the internet (mid-90s). This guy named Ron Paul had Texas Straight Talk that people e-mailed around. 

Just for fun, and totally off-topic:




> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History...ail_and_Usenet
> 
> Email and Usenet
> Main articles: e-mail, Simple Mail Transfer Protocol, and Usenet
> 
> Email is often called the killer application of the Internet. However, it actually predates the Internet and was a crucial tool in creating it. Email started in 1965 as a way for multiple users of a time-sharing mainframe computer to communicate. Although the history is unclear, among the first systems to have such a facility were SDC's Q32 and MIT's CTSS.[81]
> 
> The ARPANET computer network made a large contribution to the evolution of email. There is one report[82] indicating experimental inter-system email transfers on it shortly after ARPANET's creation. In 1971 Ray Tomlinson created what was to become the standard Internet email address format, using the @ sign to separate user names from host names.[83]
> 
> ...


And who can forget America Online? (that was a way for non-tech, non-corporate people to get online).




> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AOL
> 
> In February 1991, AOL for DOS was launched using a GeoWorks interface followed a year later by AOL for Windows. This coincided with growth in pay-based online services, like Prodigy, CompuServe, and GEnie. ...
> 
> During the early 1990s, the average subscription lasted for about 25 months and accounted for $350 in total revenue.[26] AOL discontinued Q-Link and PC Link in the fall of 1994. In September 1993, AOL added USENET access to its features.[27] This is commonly referred to as the "Eternal September". AOL quickly surpassed GEnie, and by the mid-1990s, it passed Prodigy (which for several years allowed AOL advertising) and CompuServe.
> 
> In particular was the Chat Room concept from PlayNet, as opposed to the previous paradigm of CB-style channels. Chat Rooms allowed a large group of people with similar interests to convene and hold conversations in real time, including:
> 
>     Private rooms – created by any user. Hold up to 23 people.
> ...

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Yeah but I think Snyder has also pushed some voter ID and abortion restrictions which even someone pro-life like myself might think is a little extreme.


What abortion restrictions did he pass?

Regarding right to work, not sure how you guys feel about it, but Walter Block completely proved the idea wrong below:

http://lewrockwell.com/block/block214.html

----------


## supermario21

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/1...n_2377744.html

There you go FF.

----------


## Brett85

> What abortion restrictions did he pass?
> 
> Regarding right to work, not sure how you guys feel about it, but Walter Block completely proved the idea wrong below:
> 
> http://lewrockwell.com/block/block214.html


It seems as though libertarians are divided on right to work laws.  I'm not sure where Amash stands.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/1...n_2377744.html
> 
> There you go FF.


Yeah, I see nothing wrong with this other than how weak they are.  We're talking about murderers here.  It should be punishable as murder.  Anything less is a concession to murderers.



> It seems as though libertarians are divided on right to work laws.  I'm not sure where Amash stands.


I don't really see how a libertarian could support right to work laws other than as a pragmatic "At least the government can fix its own problem" type of thing.  Its not really that big of an issue for me, but it still doesn't make any sense.

----------


## PaleoPaul

> You're making some of us feel old! (And you're the one with "paleo" in your username).
> 
> From a computer perspective, we had e-mail, USENET, and then the internet (mid-90s). This guy named Ron Paul had Texas Straight Talk that people e-mailed around. 
> 
> Just for fun, and totally off-topic:
> 
> 
> 
> And who can forget America Online? (that was a way for non-tech, non-corporate people to get online).


Yes, I realize that the Internet, e-mail, and early forms of IM and chat rooms existed.  But the online communications weren't as advanced and what not as they are now.

And "Paleo" has to do with paleo-con, not the fad paleo diet.  And I'm not a paleo-con anymore...I'd change it to libertpaulian if I could.

----------


## supermario21

Mostly I just don't understand how we lose the abortion debate so bad. I've never seen pro-lifers demonized so much as they have the last year.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Mostly I just don't understand how we lose the abortion debate so bad. I've never seen pro-lifers demonized so much as they have the last year.


The choices are between "Pro-choice" and "Quasi-pro-choice."  And honestly, I think most of those in the "Quasi-pro choice" camp only hold that position because they want to punish sex, not because they really agree with us on when life begins.

What was your problem with Michigan's law?

----------


## Brett85

> I don't really see how a libertarian could support right to work laws other than as a pragmatic "At least the government can fix its own problem" type of thing.  Its not really that big of an issue for me, but it still doesn't make any sense.


I haven't really looked into the issue of right to work laws from a libertarian perspective, but I know that Ron and Rand both support right to work laws.

----------


## TaftFan

The concept of the right to work without the government stopping you is great.

The laws are not perfect, but are also a great improvement.

But Amash should not run on them.

----------


## Miguel

This is the situation in Michigan

Rep. Amash can win the Primary no question, but that's not without a lot of work. Justin Amash is the only Republican in Michigan to have a chance to win in November, any other Republican has a zero chance of winning in November. As you all know Michigan is the Mecca for unions. The State GOP made a really big mistake & rammed through right to work & it was very sneaky. That really pissed off a lot of union Democrats & Pro union Republicans. So what was to be a just a mid term election has turned into a general election cause of right to work, Republicans best chance to win State wide in Michigan are mid term elections. Justin Amash has to run on people should have a choice if they want to be in a Union or not. We would also need a Justin Amash for U.S. senate project where people would move to Michigan just to work & vote for Amash. If you are from Michigan & live out of State please consider & make plans to move back to Michigan just as soon if Justin Amash decides to run or earlier.

----------


## supermario21

> What was your problem with Michigan's law?


Maybe just the way they passed it? I don't know. I'm not really opposed to what's in the law, but I'd rather have them be up front about it. It's almost as if the pro-life movement is embarrassed to pass laws restricting the abortion so they use tactics which bring negative light to it. They used an omnibus budget technique to rush the bill. Just do it the normal way. Most of those lawmakers were elected to carry out a pro-life agenda anyways.

----------


## Brett85

> Justin Amash has to run on people should have a choice if they want to be in a Union or not.


Isn't that basically what the Michigan Right to Work bill did?

----------

